# AC-130 "Spectre" Gunship Pics.....



## lesofprimus (Jan 16, 2005)

Heres some shots... 

Mission 
The Lockheed AC-130H/U is a fixed-wing, side-firing aerial gunship that provides close air support, air interdiction and force protection. Close air support missions include troops in contact, convoy escort and urban operations. Air interdiction missions are conducted against preplanned targets or targets of opportunity. Force protection missions include air base defense and facilities defense. Secondary missions include armed reconnaissance, forward air control, limited command and control, and combat search and rescue. 

Background 

During the 1950s, the C-130 Hercules was originally designed as an assault transport but was readily adapted for a variety of missions, including weather reconnaissance, mid-air space capsule recovery, search and rescue, drone launching, and mid-air refueling of helicopters. The AC-130H "Spectre" and AC-130U "Spooky II" are Hercules transports that have been converted into side-firing gunships, primarily for night attacks against ground targets. 

Originally, C-130As were converted into side-firing gunships during Project Gunship II and the follow-on programs, Projects Plain Jane, Surprise Package and Pave Pronto. The prototype AC-130A (#54-1626), previously designated JC-130A, was tested at Eglin AFB, FL and in Southeast Asia during 1967. A short-nose Hercules, it was a basic C-130A with the addition of four 7.62mm General Electric XMU-470 Miniguns, four 20mm General Electric M61 Vulcan cannons, an analog fire control computer, a Night Observation Device (NOD) or Starlite Scope, a "bread board" computer, and a 20kW searchlight. Project Gunship II was a great success. 

In 1968, seven more JC-130A aircraft were converted, although these were equipped with better Texas Instruments AN/AAD-4 Forward-Looking Infrared Radar (FLIR), a Singer-General Precision fire control computer, a Texas Instruments Moving Target Indicator (MTI), and other equipment to reach current C-130A production standard. These aircraft were deployed to Southeast Asia in late-1968. They were painted black overall and also known as "Plain Janes", to distinguish them from the "Surprise Package" and "Pave Pronto" AC-130As. 

The single "Surprise Package" AC-130A was equipped with two 40mm Bofors cannons (in place of the aft pair of 20mm Vulcans), General Electric ASQ-145 Low-Level Light Television (LLLTV), a Konrad AVQ-18 laser designator/rangefinder, and a new AYK-9 digital fire control computer. This gunship conversion was an even greater success than those before it! 

The "Pave Pronto" AC-130As were all based on the "Surprise Package" design, but featured additional equipment including an AN/ASD-5 Black Crow Direction Finder Set to find the emissions of the ignition system of Russian truck engines. These ten aircraft were first painted in the typical Vietnam three-tone camouflage scheme, but later the underside and the sides were painted black. All AC-130As often carried ALQ-87 ECM pods or SUU-42A/A Ejector Pods (starboard for flares, port for chaff) under the wings. 

Because of C-130A airframe limitations, a new program was incorporated using the low-time C-130E as the basis for the gunship conversion. Eleven C-130Es were converted featuring the same equipment and armament as the "Pave Pronto" AC-130A, and become known as the "Pave Spectre" AC-130E. The first aircraft arrived in Southeast Asia in October 1971. 

Beginning in 1973, Project Pave Spectre II upgraded all but one of the AC-130Es with new Allison T56-A-15 turboprops, the latest radio, avionics and ECM gear, a 105mm Howitzer cannon and inflight refueling capability. These aircraft were redesignated AC-130H. 

Over a decade later, in 1986, another Hercules gunship program was initiated. Thirteen new C-130H aircraft were procured from Lockheed then modified with improved armament, avionics, battle management sensors and countermeasures. The resulting gunship aircraft was designated AC-130U and entered service in 1995. 

On 10 September 1995, the Air Force commemorated the end of an era with the retirement of the first C-130 aircraft to come off the production line, tail number 53-3129. Produced by Lockheed in 1953, it was affectionately dubbed the "First Lady", and was one of five AC-130A gunship aircraft retired during an official ceremony. While the other four aircraft were sent to the Aerospace Maintenance and Regeneration Center (AMARC) at Davis-Monthan Air Force Base in Arizona, the "First Lady" went on permanent display at the Eglin AFB Armament Museum in Florida. Note: The AC-130A gunship prototype (#54-1626) was retired in 1976 and is currently on display at the USAF Museum at Wright-Patterson Air Force Base in Ohio. 

A total of forty-three C-130 aircraft were converted into gunships: 

Model Count Description 
AC-130A 1 JC-130A aircraft converted under the Project Gunship II program. (Prototype) 
AC-130A 7 JC-130A aircraft converted under the Project Plain Jane program. 
AC-130A 1 C-130A aircraft converted under the Project Surprise Package program. 
AC-130A 10 C-130A aircraft converted under the Project Pave Pronto program. 
AC-130E 11 C-130E aircraft converted under the Project Pave Spectre program. 
AC-130H 10 AC-130E aircraft upgraded under the Project Pave Spectre II program. 
AC-130U 13 New C-130H conversion, known as the "U-Boat". 

Combat History 

The formidable AC-130 gunships have an impressive combat history. During Vietnam, they destroyed more than 10,000 trucks and were credited with many life-saving close air support missions. Following the end of the Vietnam War they saw action during the attempted rescue of the crew of the USS Mayaguez (1975), Operation Urgent Fury in Grenada (1983), Operation Just Cause in Panama (1989), Operation Desert Storm in Iraq (1991), Operation Restore Hope in Somalia (1993-1994), and Operation Deliberate Force in Bosnia (1995). 

Although the AC-130 gunship programs were considered highly successful, the slow-moving airplane was very susceptible to ground fire. Consequently, eight AC-130s have been lost during combat operations. The first casualty took place when tail number 54-1629 was hit over Laos and crashed during a landing attempt at Ubon, Thailand. A second AC-130 fell to enemy fire over Laos in April 1970. The third and fourth losses took place within hours of each other in the spring of 1972, and a fifth was shot down a few weeks later while supporting friendly forces during the siege of An Loc in South Vietnam. A sixth gunship was shot down over Laos in December 1972. A total of 75 crewmembers were lost in the AC-130 mission in Southeast Asia, before hostilities ended in 1975. Since that time two other AC-130s have fallen in both Kuwait and Somalia. 

On 31 January 1991, the first AC-130H was lost in combat while supporting coalition forces engaged in ground combat during the battle of Khafji in Operation Desert Storm. A second aircraft supporting operations in Somalia was lost on 15 March 1994 when the 105mm cannon exploded while the aircraft was airborne. The eight remaining AC-130H "Spectre" gunships are still flying with the 16th Special Operations Squadron (SOS), part of the 16th Special Operations Wing (SOW), at Hurlburt Field, Florida. 

AC-130U 'Spooky II' 

The AC-130U, commonly referred to as "U-Boat", is the most complex aircraft weapons system in the world today. It has more than 609,000 lines of software code in its mission computers and avionics systems. The newest addition to the command fleet, it is the latest in a long line of heavily-armed, side-firing gunships and is named "Spooky II" in honor of the first gunship model, the AC-47D. All other AC-130s are referred to as "Spectre". The prototype AC-130U (#87-0128) made its first flight on 20 December 1990. The initial flight test period lasted through 21 December 1991 and consisted of 48 test flights, a total of 165 hours. 

The "Spooky II" gunship program consists of 13 new Lockheed C-130H airframes modified by Boeing with improved armament, advanced sensors, a Hughes APG-180 fire control radar system, GPS, the ALQ-172 Electronic Countermeasure System, an ALR-56M radar warning receiver, an APR-46A panoramic receiver, and an AAR-44 infrared warning receiver integrated with a series of ALE-40 chaff flare dispensers. The modifications allow the aircraft to perform the full range of special operations and conventional gunship missions, at night and in adverse weather. These aircraft also have the capability to loiter for long periods over targets, while providing precision fire support. 

A multi-mode strike radar provides extreme long-range target detection and identification. It is able to track 40mm and 105mm projectiles and return pinpoint impact locations to the crew for subsequent adjustment to the target. The fire control system offers a Dual Target Attack capability, whereby two targets up to one kilometer apart can be simultaneously engaged by two different sensors, using two different guns. No other air-ground attack platform in the world offers this capability. 

Targeting equipment installed in the gunship includes an advanced All-Light Level Television (ALLTV) system with a laser illuminator, laser target designator, laser range finder, infrared detection set, and night vision goggles for the pilots. Navigational devices include the inertial navigation system (INS) and global positioning system (GPS). 

The side-firing weapons array consists of one 25mm GAU-12 Gatling gun (firing 1,800 rounds per minute), one 40mm L60 Bofors cannon (with a selectable firing rate of single shot or 120 rounds per minute) and one 105mm M-102 Howitzer cannon (firing 6 to 10 rounds per minute). Defensive systems include a countermeasures dispensing system that releases chaff and flares to counter radar infrared-guided antiaircraft missiles. Also, infrared heat shields mounted underneath the engines disperse and hide engine heat sources from infrared-guided antiaircraft missiles. 

The AC-130U is pressurized, enabling it to fly at higher altitudes, saving fuel and time, and allowing for greater range than the AC-130H. An inflight refueling capability is also provided. 

All AC-130Us are currently assigned to the Air Force Special Operations Command (AFSOC) and serve with the 4th SOS, part of the 16th SOW, at Hurlburt Field, Florida. 

Project Name Aircraft Designation(s) 
Project Gunship I AC-47D (Spooky) 
Project Gunship II AC-130A/E/H/U (Spectre/Spooky II) 
Project Gunship III AC-119G/K (Shadow/Stinger) 
Project Black Spot AC-123K (Black Spot)


----------



## evangilder (Jan 16, 2005)

Good stuff! Great weapon and real damn effective in surpression of bad guys. Or should I say elimination of bad guys.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Yes children, the Herc _can_ do more than just carry cargo!


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 16, 2005)

Didn't you mean 'disintergration' of bad guys?


----------



## plan_D (Jan 16, 2005)

Excellent pics, les. And good info...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 16, 2005)

I got a bunch of video clips of them killin some baddies, but they are huge, and I dont have any editing software...... Ill post some of the shorter ones later....


----------



## evangilder (Jan 16, 2005)

Les, if you can get 'em on CD, or data DVD and send them to me, I can edit them to make them smaller.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 16, 2005)

Heres a couple.....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 16, 2005)

Check out the Link.. Its a streaming video on Aerial Gunners that is one of the best vids out there right now.....

http://www.thecia.net/users/stewarte/wmv/_usafaerialgunner.wmv

DerAdler sorta does some of the things in this video...... Close to it at least....


----------



## evangilder (Jan 16, 2005)

Oh Yeah!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 21, 2005)

very nice pics...............


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 22, 2005)

Ur Welcome Again....


----------



## trackend (Jan 28, 2005)

images are very good lesofprimus shame the link stream has that silly music (so i turned the volume off) im sorry if im a bit boring but after all the idea of these weapons is to take peoples lives i dont think that funky music quite fits.


----------



## HealzDevo (May 24, 2005)

How's this for an AC-130 Spooky Slogan:
"Spooky spooks the Baddies real Spooked". On a more serious note great videos and pictures in these posts.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 24, 2005)

Ill have to check these out when I get home... 8)


----------



## HealzDevo (May 25, 2005)

Yes, you shall have to. They are really good.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 25, 2005)

Remind me never to get on the wrong side of one of those...


----------



## evangilder (May 25, 2005)

You certainly don't want to be on the receiving end of it, MM. I have seen that used in anger once. The biggest piece of anyone that we found was a hand. The FAC that was with us had a very morbid sense of humor. He was the first to spot it, picked it up and shouted "Hey, does anyone need a hand?" I will say it broke the tension of the moment and we all laughed.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 29, 2005)

Speaking of miscellaneous items laying about, check out this pic i took many moons ago in Iraq...


----------



## evangilder (May 30, 2005)

Is that a foot? It looks like one. I can't make out the blue part though. Remnants of a suicide bomber?


----------



## lesofprimus (May 30, 2005)

Its a foot that we happened to come across while doing some BDA north of An Nasiriyah... It actually was quite common to find shoes and feet...


----------



## evangilder (May 30, 2005)

Is your BDA the same as mine...Battle Damage Assessment?


----------



## lesofprimus (May 30, 2005)

Yup. We did alot of that........


----------



## evangilder (May 30, 2005)

Ugh! I know how gruesome that one can be.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 30, 2005)

It was like looking at roadkill.... U become used to it..... 

There was one area that we went into after a daisy cutter had been dropped, and i literally counted 35 single feet laying about..... Kinda funny actually......


----------



## evangilder (May 30, 2005)

They don't leave much, so I have heard. So that's 17 able bodied dead and one cripple dead? Sorry, that was really bad. 

I know you get used to it, it was the smell that I never got used to.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 30, 2005)

I always carried a tube of ben-gay with me. Alittle under ur nose and no more smell...... Good for other things too hehe....


----------



## plan_D (May 31, 2005)

My dad says you Yanks are weird 'cos in the first Gulf he was cleaning up the main road to Basra after US A-10s had 'cleaned it up' and there were burnt out trucks, cars..everything...along with burnt up bodies and stuff...and he thought, naturally, it was vile at first but he had to clean it up anyway. But loads of Americans were jumping up and getting their pictures taken with burnt out corpses!


----------



## evangilder (May 31, 2005)

I wish I had known that trick, Les. I used to carry a bandana to cover my nose and mouth which doesn't help at all, especially after just a few hours. If the dead are fresh dead, it's not that bad.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 31, 2005)

> But loads of Americans were jumping up and getting their pictures taken with burnt out corpses!


Ill tell u what... That was one of the big things that i had problems with over there, and have fired rounds and gotten into fights over it before... Stupid Ass Jarheads and their cameras....

We were hardly ever allowed to bring cameras along with us, and when I did it was a POS disposable one at that..... I only have a few pics that I took, and a few that I got from pals and the PR peeps at ST2..... I dont throw those pics out very often....


----------



## evangilder (May 31, 2005)

Yeah, that's weird. We were checked for cameras before we went some places. Maybe that policy has laxed since when I was in. They always told us not to. If caught with one, you were in deep guano.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 31, 2005)

It was all about mission security and deniability for us.... Alot of the stuff we did was HEAVILY Classified, and still is..... Cameras dont add into that equation....

Which is fine and dandy for me, as some of the shiit i witnessed i'd never want to be reminded of anyways.....

Posing with dead bodies??? Someones been watching too much Full Metal Jacket in the barracks before going overseas...."Today is his Birthday..."


----------



## evangilder (Jun 1, 2005)

No shit. To be honest, I wouldn't have wanted pictures of stuff like that for my kids, or grandkids to find later. Better that they don't know everything about what I did, or had to do. I think you probably feel similar in that regard.


----------



## trackend (Jun 1, 2005)

Not very pleasent Les I dont envy you one bit.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 1, 2005)

Im unfortunatly one of those kids that found their fathers Vietnam Picture Collections.... Not cool as a 12 year old.....

Yes i agree, as does any parent... TV and movies are ruining the youth of America... Theres no more innocence in the younger generation... (Sumatran Jungles excluded of course)

My son, being almost 18, has started learning some of the more "Detailed" parts of what his dad did in the Navy......


----------



## evangilder (Jun 1, 2005)

That's a touchy one. I know at some point I will probably talk to my son about some of my stuff. Are you giving him the whole picture, or parts of it. I know they see a lot more in movies and on TV growing up, but it's still detached. It's another thing altogether when you find out something that a relative did. 

There is certainly stuff I did that I'm not proud of, but it doesn't make me any less of a man. Sometimes there are situations where you pick the shallowest shit. None of it is good. I guess it's a balance of things. How does he take the details?


----------



## plan_D (Jun 1, 2005)

My dad, generally, tells me anything I ask him. When I was younger he did refuse to tell me some things. I haven't asked him about those things since but he'll probably get on to them when he goes on one of his big rants. 

I don't know how they got the cameras there but my dad is still sickened by it today. He's not too bothered about the fact he had to clear the corpses up [although he still says he remembers the smell] but the people taking pictures with them!

Oh yeah and that the MOD said he was going to get paid more for doing it, which he never did.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 1, 2005)

There are definitely places that cameras do not belong. I don't have any gory pics like that as I never took cameras to places where they weren't supposed to be, with a couple of exceptions that were only on the flightline. Off base on TDY, if they said no cameras, it stayed home. Like Les said, anything on you that could give the bad guys anything or give them evidence of your presence is no good.


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 1, 2005)

I know that my Dad and Grandad were very matter of fact if I wanted to know something, they'd just tell me. 

I remember when I was quite young that my Grandad told me that bullets do not make nice neat holes as they do in the films, and neither does the person being shot drop down tidily on the floor. 

The way I, and they see it, little lads like war, guns, killing - they're practically pre-programmed to, and rather than ban it, or feed them B.S, it's better that they know about the courage and strength that conflict brings out in people, but also the sheer horror, misery and bestial side of it as well.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 1, 2005)

Makes sense. I guess it is also knowing at what age it is appropriate to mention those kinds of things. Hollywood definitely tones down what happens, which is probably the right thing to do. If the real thing were shown in all of it's gory details, it would cause a lot of trauma.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 1, 2005)

As free as my grandfather has become with information in recent times, relating to his wartime experiences, there are things that my great uncle still refuses to talk about. He'll take them to his grave. Being a para, his experiences were naturally quite different from my grandad's, and I respect him for it.


----------



## 2W151gunship (Jul 30, 2005)

Hey everyone, I work on the gunships at Hurlburt Fld. and I was just wondering if anyone else has ever worked on them. Great site by the way.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 30, 2005)

Hey... Welcome Sarge... Take the time to look around here and read up on some of the older stuff, get to know us alittle bit... I really look forward to seeing u post and become a member... I have a special affinity for ur birds, as theyve saved my ass once or twice in the past...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 30, 2005)

Hey, excellent! Welcome to the zoo.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 30, 2005)

That's quite fitting since you're a chimp.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 30, 2005)

Owwww....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 30, 2005)

Ahhh, he loves me. He even told me once. 
Besides, I'm a fine looking chimp.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 30, 2005)

Last time I saw a mouth like that it had a hook in it......


----------



## plan_D (Jul 30, 2005)

I do. I love his chimpish good looks. Now we've got a zoo, we need who is which animal. New thread in off-topic time...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 30, 2005)

Great. Welcome to it Sarge!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 30, 2005)

Welcome Sarge. Are you a mech on the gunships, or on the crew?


----------



## 2W151gunship (Jul 30, 2005)

Thanks for the warm welcome, I really appreciate it. I work as an Armament Mechanic. I've been working on gunships for almost 5 years, and I'm 22 years old. I've been deployed 3 times and been to over 20 different countries. My deployments were Kuwait, Uzbekistan, and Masirah Island Oman. Thanks again....and have a nice day


----------



## evangilder (Jul 31, 2005)

Excellent! Glad to have another USAF guy around.


----------



## HealzDevo (Jul 31, 2005)

Yes, always interesting that this idea only really started after WW2, I had thought that it could have saved a lot of lives on the Beaches of Normandy by harrassing Germans, because even if you couldn't get the concrete bunkers themselves, you could at least hurt the morale of the guys inside of them. Having something like that hammering away at you day and night, definitely would be hazardous to good morale. What does anyone else reckon?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 31, 2005)

> Having something like that hammering away at you day and night, definitely would be hazardous to good morale.


You're damn right.........


----------



## 2W151gunship (Jul 31, 2005)

I thought that you Gunship fans might enjoy this pic.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 31, 2005)

Heh-heh. Cool.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 31, 2005)

Nice pic... Like the sign better than the actor.....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 31, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Nice pic... Like the sign better than the actor.....



Yep!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 31, 2005)

welcome sarg, enjoy your stay, i came here a few years back and they still wont let me go


----------



## evangilder (Jul 31, 2005)

Cool sign!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 31, 2005)

Nice pics welcome to the site.


----------



## 2W151gunship (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks guys, I have lots more pics and have lots of knowledge on gunships if anyone has any questions. Thanks again for the warm welcome.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 31, 2005)

Have u started using those new 30mm yet on ur birds???


----------



## 2W151gunship (Aug 1, 2005)

Not yet, they are in the test phase and being put on then right now. By late this or early next they'll be there. I can probably get some pics of it if you guys want


----------



## evangilder (Aug 1, 2005)

Yes! I would love to see those.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 1, 2005)

Hell yea.......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 3, 2005)

Hell yeah show us any pics you can.


----------



## dinos7 (Aug 14, 2005)

great pics.

i watched movies with those c-130s in action.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

Despite the fact that I hate flying on them, they are great at what they do.


----------



## Spectre (May 30, 2007)

2W151gunship said:


> Not yet, they are in the test phase and being put on then right now. By late this or early next they'll be there. I can probably get some pics of it if you guys want



When did you start working them?
I was a Crew Chief on AC-130Hs (6570 was my baby...she is a bad lil bitch)
and them became a Flight Engineer on them in 1999 then switched to AMC flying Slicks.


----------



## Matt308 (May 31, 2007)

Good luck on your response Spectre. This is an awfully old thread and I haven't seen 2W151gunship around.


----------



## Spectre (Jun 2, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Good luck on your response Spectre. This is an awfully old thread and I haven't seen 2W151gunship around.


Worth a shot right? Sorry about raising the dead...but with a subject so close to my heart  I couldn't resist.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 2, 2007)

Ive been on the recieving end of some Spectre help back in my day, and there is no better sound than hearing the FAC announce "Spectre on the way.."


----------



## Spectre (Jun 3, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Ive been on the recieving end of some Spectre help back in my day, and there is no better sound than hearing the FAC announce "Spectre on the way.."



Rgr that...

I loved every second I spent on that plane...wished it was longer.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 5, 2007)

When I was in Iraq flying air assaults we allways had a link to the AC-130s in the air on station incase the guys we dropped off on the ground needed help from them.

Got to see Puff put out some nice fire support one time from my hawk.


----------



## Desert Fox (Jun 6, 2007)

Words cannot describe the sheer amount of awesome-ness that aircraft has...i sure would like to pilot one of those babies!


----------



## DaOleGuy (Dec 16, 2007)

NUBE here on this board, but I was glad to see some Spectre folks and admirers here. My time with them was in the early 70's and particularly with 6576 (Bad Company, Widow Maker). In the Vietnam era Spectre troops were like the base outlaws (meant tongue in cheek). Back then it was funny, our theme, "Ghostriders In The Sky" was a banned tune of sorts on base. Tended to get the guys worked-up. Anything like that today in Spectre units?

Da Ole Guy


----------



## plan_D (Dec 17, 2007)

The AC-130 has saved a fair few British lives in Iraq and Afghanistan as well. As I read about Y Company, Prince of Wales Royal Regiment I have read two instances in two months where a Spectre or two have rid Al Amarah of some trouble and saved a few British lives. 
One account was of a Warrior APC in trouble during Op. Hammersmith ... Whiskey 7, I believe... he was in the danger zone and the entire battle-group were on edge after the Spectre unleashed its load ... a big sigh of relief was heard when the Whiskey 7 declared themselves 'OK' and then managed to escape thanks to the remarkable accuracy and discipline of fire of those Spectre crews. 

Much respect.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 17, 2007)

Straight up, much respect indeed.... Ive been able to witness first hand what a Spectre can do for guys in a bad place....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 17, 2007)

Im with Dan on this. I saw it firsthand in Iraq. Granted I was circling about 5 to 10 miles out in our Blackhawk but it was an amazing site and very beautiful at the same time.


----------



## Henk (Dec 22, 2007)

Great plane and very great idea of the US Airforce to use them as gunships and were a success in the Vietnam war.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 29, 2007)

With a Spectre on the way, the safest place for the baddies to be is on another planet...those birds are keeping the grim reaper working overtime.


----------

